# Shot a 50 today on 9 holes Par 32 in one hour



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

I just started keeping score this year and topped my best today. I average about a 60 and 52 was my best. I practicaly ran on the course today, The closes group behind me was four holes back. The course is a par 32 9 hole. I know I could have done alot better but was pleased at the end when I added my total up. I had some nice drives and a few good chips, did poor on approach shots and putting was pitiful. But go me I hope to par this course before the year ends. All for fun!
C/C


----------



## PutzAlot (Jun 28, 2009)

Congrats on your best score ever! Good luck on your quest to par that course before 12/31. My goal is just to bogey every hole and get a 90


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks putzalot, No tour winner for sure but it is encouraging to be doing better. I made alot of foolish putts on the round that should have been sunk but like I said I was in a hurry and wasn't taking time to even do any practice swings. I hope the next time out will be as fun as this round was. C/C


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

PutzAlot said:


> Congrats on your best score ever! Good luck on your quest to par that course before 12/31. My goal is just to bogey every hole and get a 90


The average weekend warrior, according to the pro at Water Valley in Colo., shoots in the 50s. Now if you consider that to be a true statement, you and custom cluber will be above average golfers at the end of the year. those are good goals to set. Now I haven't played in 4 weeks so I have to reestablish my baseline for improvement besides there is a steak dinner involved for the best of 7 games and we're even. I've been playing this frustrating fun game for 9 yrs. and its been slow to improve but that's why I like the game, its me and the situation. besides its good excersise phyisically and mentally for us mature golfers.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

great score i wish i could get that too somewhere around 55 is my normal


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

Heading out here in an hour or so for another round, I'll see you at the tee box. This round is on me! C/C


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

Alright! I hit a 47 today I think I'm getting better! Had a few good putts and some nice drives. Not to mention that my chipping was in great shape today. I even sunk a 23' putt to end the round and parred the hole! C/C


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

as i would say to someone after a good shot "you bastard... well played! just read my signature!


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

That's why I play the blue tee's! More yards more value! Even though I ended up playing with a fella that had an answer for every wrong shot I took It was still a good time. I even lost a brand new Nike One Tour ball in a tall cottonwood tree. I could see it resting up in a nook! Now that was funny! $3.20 lost to the squirrles. C/C


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

they'll think thats one funny looking nut!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Glad to hear someone is improving. I seem to be going in reverse. Every round, I find some portion of my gave left home in bed. Yesterday, it was my short game from around the greens. That was particularly frustrating because it's usually my strength.

I didn't get up and down once. I hit 10 greens and only one putted once, making it my only birdie and the other 9 pars. When I missed greens, I never got up and down for par, so 7 bogeys and one 3 putt double bogey.

Another chance on Wednesday... We live in hope...


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> Glad to hear someone is improving. I seem to be going in reverse. Every round, I find some portion of my gave left home in bed. Yesterday, it was my short game from around the greens. That was particularly frustrating because it's usually my strength.
> 
> I didn't get up and down once. I hit 10 greens and only one putted once, making it my only birdie and the other 9 pars. When I missed greens, I never got up and down for par, so 7 bogeys and one 3 putt double bogey.
> 
> Another chance on Wednesday... We live in hope...


Ain't that the truth brother,but today was a good day for me in fact I think I could of kicked Rick's butt today that is how well I played 10 strokes off my score from the last game. :thumbsup: By the way where is Rick he hasn't been on lately.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

nice to hear you had a good round Bob and better luck next wed Dennis. I cant even take the course atm I've pulled a muscle in my neck and can barely turn my head. I'm not sure where Rick is he was on a few days ago. I guess he must be busy.


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

I shot a 64 today but had a great time with a couple and another fellow all twice my age and really fun people to golf with. C/C


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I might still have a round with u now. sometimes the score doesnt matter on the course its the fun and company.


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

That's how I approach every game these days, A year ago I pulled a muscle in my back and didn't golf the rest of the year. Now it is about the exercise, the fellowship, and the love of the course! C/C


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

i think that when you get your best score anyway because your not worrying about the number you are writing on your card.


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

Scored a 48 yesterday, Had a great round not counting the 4 strokes I took out of the sand on the 5th hole, LOL all for fun! C/C


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

custom cluber said:


> That's how I approach every game these days, A year ago I pulled a muscle in my back and didn't golf the rest of the year. Now it is about the exercise, the fellowship, and the love of the course! C/C


47/44 I'm tour bound


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

nice score bob! are you going on tour of nursing homes?


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

Hit a 49 today go me! Hey Bob can I caddy for you on your nursing home tour? C/C


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

custom cluber said:


> Hit a 49 today go me! Hey Bob can I caddy for you on your nursing home tour? C/C


Just make sure you bring oxygen,the walker and beer:cheeky4:


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

LOL, Will do! and I will charge it to Luke! C/C


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

custom cluber said:


> LOL, Will do! and I will charge it to Luke! C/C


That's a hell of a good idea:laugh:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

custom cluber said:


> LOL, Will do! and I will charge it to Luke! C/C


I've got a couple of bottles of oxygen in the storeage room at work I'll bring them along and your only charging the beer to me so you can get some decent Aussie beer with some taste for a change not that water you yanks drink. opps did i just type that !!!!!!!


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

It will be an event to stop the world! And yes surtees you did type that out loud! C/C


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

Shot a 50 today, staying pretty consistant with in a few strokes per game. My son shaved 40 strokes of his last score today(it's take your son golfing this week, sons golf free). C/C


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> I've got a couple of bottles of oxygen in the storeage room at work I'll bring them along and your only charging the beer to me so you can get some decent Aussie beer with some taste for a change not that water you yanks drink. opps did i just type that !!!!!!!



Here we go again with the bragging about Aussie beer after golf. Remember the possible Headline in the Melbourne paper

"Yanks infest bars with a drunken amphibious landing. There won't be a golf course safe from this blight."


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes but the subtitle is...
*
But NO NEED TO BE ALARM WE STILL HAVE PLENTY OF BEER LEFT AS THE YANKS ONLY HAD 2 OF OUR GREAT BREWS BEFORE THEY FELL OVER!:*eek:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Back on topic good to see your staying consistant cc just watch out your son will be beating you soon...


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

LOL that's what he said! Shame all the yanks couldn't hold their own. I am not a drinker at all, I wouldn't have made it through one. C/C


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

custom cluber said:


> LOL that's what he said! Shame all the yanks couldn't hold their own. I am not a drinker at all, I wouldn't have made it through one. C/C


Don't it messes up your golfing abilities getting a buzz on life is much better:thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah it best not to drink at all or at least in moderation. but it is nice coming of the course after a great round with mates and siting back and enjoying a nice cold one before heading home.


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

Took the boy out for a free round today and was I shooting bad, Made alot of foolish mistakes. I almost had my first birdy ever so that was fun. My last hole was the worst three in the drink and a three putt on the green it was ugly, But we had a blast. I got him some longer clubs and he is doing great. C/C


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

Shot a 49 today, had alot of good shots but was really slicing my irons and that isn't normal. I got them working for me on the last few holes. C/C


----------



## Jamie RS (Jul 24, 2009)

I hit a course for the first time this year, and struggled, AND it was a Par 3 course. It was a terrible, terrible day and I finished +17 a 44. It was a mess. The only thing I felt fine about was that I finished bogey, bogey, bogey, bogey, which was a relief after having doubles and triples to start out. 

I was aided that I was playing against my friend, even though my adversary was 4 strokes up with 4 to play, I managed to win by 3. We hope to play at least once a week for the rest of the summer, and hopefully I get back to where I think I should be. I want to get rid of the 6s at least, and I never got 6s on par 3 courses in the past.  Just a little bit rusty.


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

We have to take the good with the bad, I shot a 54 today and it felt alot bworse than it was. Once I added up the total I was suprised to see the 54 I was expecting something in the 60's, lol. C/C


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

it's fun how rounds can feel good and bad and then you add the score card up and get a nice or nasty surprise.


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

To true luke, I have also had rounds that I thought were going well and was suprised at the end results. C/C


----------



## Jamie RS (Jul 24, 2009)

Jamie RS said:


> I hit a course for the first time this year, and struggled, AND it was a Par 3 course. It was a terrible, terrible day and I finished +17 a 44. It was a mess. The only thing I felt fine about was that I finished bogey, bogey, bogey, bogey, which was a relief after having doubles and triples to start out.
> 
> I was aided that I was playing against my friend, even though my adversary was 4 strokes up with 4 to play, I managed to win by 3. We hope to play at least once a week for the rest of the summer, and hopefully I get back to where I think I should be. I want to get rid of the 6s at least, and I never got 6s on par 3 courses in the past.  Just a little bit rusty.


Still sticking with the Par 3 courses until I feel more comfortable with my shots. Did a lot, lot, lot better today on the Par 3, 9 holes, shot a 36. Only one three putt, which I was really angry about to have one, but still pretty happy. Made my first two pars ever, but had ZERO green in regulation today, had to rely on getting up and down on both my pars, which is not good.

This course's par 3s were super duper short. I'm not quite good with my control yet, so trying to control a 95 yard shot going down hill was gnarly. I hit my PW with an easy swing usually around 100-130, so I was scratching my head trying to figure out how to hit it. I didn't feel comfortable with any full swing today, I really should have choked down , but forgot that was option somehow which is silly. 

Either way, I shaved 8 shots off my round from last time, so I'm about ready to hit a real course for 18 holes pretty soon I reckon.


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey Jamie, great to hear. It's all for fun. I usually take 1/2 to 3/4 swings when I feel uncomfortable with my full swing. I also use a soft ball for better control and feel(I don't like smacking the harder ones)I have no doubt that if you moved to another course it would be a blast. C/C


----------

